# Pain Killers and ivf cycle?



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Just wondered if anyonecould giveme some advice?

I am awaiting my af which is due in 6 days time and then i can start d/r on the same day or the next depending whether af shows uo before midday! However i suffer with terrible period pains    sometimes to the point where i do not get out of bed and literally have to take paracetamol every 4 hours!!...this usually only lasts for the first 2-3 days and then it all seems to settle down.

is it ok to take paracetamol? i will be trying to cut them down one af has arrived b ut they are soo unbearable.

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Natalie, I can only assume that paracetmol is ok, as this is the only pain relief you can take safely during pregnancy.  If you have any doubts, I would check with your clinic.... just to be on the safe side.

Best of luck with your treatment, and hope af rears her ugly head very soon...

Sheila


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah i thought so just wanted to double check. Thanks Sheila x

Nat xxx


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Natalie, paracetamol is fine, my clinic have said it's fine for me take to take it everyday during my treatments (not that I recommend that, I have a bad back), so I'm sure a few days would be fine   Good luck and  x


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks totoro good luck and   to you too hun xx


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

You too! You must be nervous and excited  xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah really excited! cant wait to finally get started, weird im actually looking forward to injecting myself lol   . not long till you start again? how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Totoro and Natalie - just to let you know that we have a mini cycle buddies thread going on - there are a number of lovely ladies about to embark on their treatments: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277025.0 why no pop over, and say Hello, the ladies already due to cycle together are lovely.

Best wishes on your treatments, and if there is anything I can do to help, please just shout up - welcome to FF.
Hugs
Sheila


----------

